# Long time no posts



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

Looks like gold may be on the rebound.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Speculation. I'm not buying it. Literally.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Silver may be a better speculative investment. Lots of folks are just too broke to buy the yellow dog.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Can you eat, drink, protect yourself, or keep yourself clean and dry, warm or cool with gold?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Can you eat, drink, protect yourself, or keep yourself clean and dry, warm or cool with gold?


No, of course not.

But assuming you have all of those necessities taken care of, where can a person put excess funds at low risk? Certificates of Deposit? Bank failure risk. Bonds? Government or corporate default risk. Property? Ask the folks in Houston how that worked for them, and they still have taxes to pay every year. Stocks? I don't need to tell anyone how much risk you've got there.

Precious metals are default free, tax free (until or if you choose to sell), and independent of currency devaluation or the stock market. It's portable, not affected by fire or flood, accepted anywhere in the world, and there is always a bid for it.

Precious metals, better than any other asset, can carry ones wealth through a catastrophe of man or nature, and assuming you survive, can fund your recovery.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Can you eat, drink, protect yourself, or keep yourself clean and dry, warm or cool with gold?


FRNs aren't even good for burning. This being the case, you may feel free to send me all of your FRNs. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Like sideKahr said, PM's are a great way to diversify. Throughout history PM's have been valued and there's no reason to think that won't continue to be the case. Are there more important preps such as bullets, beans, and bandages? Of course, but investing in PM's is a great way to be prepared for a variety of financial scenarios.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> No, of course not.
> 
> But assuming you have all of those necessities taken care of, where can a person put excess funds at low risk? Certificates of Deposit? Bank failure risk. Bonds? Government or corporate default risk. Property? Ask the folks in Houston how that worked for them, and they still have taxes to pay every year. Stocks? I don't need to tell anyone how much risk you've got there.
> 
> ...


And don't forget they're portable.


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

My kids are pushing me to get into Bitcoin. I just cant trust electronic money. Took me a long time to get used to ATM's. Still not completely sold on them. I will continue to diversify with PM's But really only trust lead, brass, can goods, and 5 gallon pails!


----------

